# Is Dirk star to build around ?



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Is Dirk the answer to build a team around ? I think yes because this past summer its the same issue you have to find the right pieces to the puzzle to compliment Dirk and tweak it to Avery's system.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes he is. But they need the right pieces. Avery has to add a little more complexity to his offense. It almost looks like Rudy Ts Lakers out there.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't see a team winning a championship with Dirk as the #1 option. He's a great player, but not at the level a guy like Duncan is. If you build a team around Nowitzki, you'll have winning seasons, and possibly some nice playoff runs, but not a championship.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

You know he could be like Bill Walton was a good player but wasnt a player to build around. You know how he accepted a role on the celtics as the sixth man. Well i dont think Dirk should do that till very late in his career but maybe we should find Dirk a great complimentary piece.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

If he doesn’t improve his Defensive awareness, than no. Dirk 0-5 in overtime. I love the way he has changed and recreated himself, but the Bird comparisons have to stop.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Something for Dirk to take to heart Greg Frekin Anthony questioning your leadership. And when you wanna yell at Terry why dont you get his cell phone number and get Dampier's email. And send Devin Harris a fax message. Dirk was prolly really angry tho. Anyone remember after that Heat game last season they lost in overtime called Antoine Walker out basically. He said correct me if Im wrong " We have guys complaining about playing , we have no heart when it counts that pretty much sums up our season".


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

One more thought is as long as Avery is the coach dirk is gonna have to add some post game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Talent-wise, no doubt. He's talented enough to build a championship caliber team around him, as long as you have the right players and right system around him. Playing one-on-one offensively and playing occassional defense is not the right system around him. 



The guy needs to become a mentally stronger leader though. I'd forgotten about his terrible decision to foul Marion on that 3-point play as well as all the other stuff I've already said, and that's just another example of poor leadership on Dirk's part.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I think avery is trying too hard to turn him itno a conventional Tim Duncan type of big man.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Dirk needs someone else on the team to assist in the leadership. I believe that Howard is that player. Josh is mature beyond his years and leads by example on both ends of the court.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Dirk needs someone else on the team to assist in the leadership. I believe that Howard is that player. Josh is mature beyond his years and leads by example on both ends of the court.


assist? you mean someone like Steve Nash!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Dirk needs someone else on the team to assist in the leadership. I believe that Howard is that player. Josh is mature beyond his years and leads by example on both ends of the court.


*Josh is definitly not where he needs to be when it comes to maturity. He is a great player, but he isn't ready to be Dirk's sidekick just yet. We need a proven SG to take the reins, as Michael Finley just doesn't cut it. Someone like Ray Allen would be perfect.*


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Dirk has the talent. But it needs tweaking. He stands around the 3 point line too much. Alot of the time if his shot isn't falling, he isn't do anything right. He yells, and calls out people. Basically embarassing them, yet he is playing just as bad, if not worse than they are. He needs to get mentally stronger, and work on getting inside more. He also needs to let the fact that his shot isn't falling not kill him.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Dirk has the talent. But it needs tweaking. He stands around the 3 point line too much. Alot of the time if his shot isn't falling, he isn't do anything right. He yells, and calls out people. Basically embarassing them, yet he is playing just as bad, if not worse than they are. He needs to get mentally stronger, and work on getting inside more. He also needs to let the fact that his shot isn't falling not kill him.


Major points, Baron. :yes: 

If he would shut his mouth and become very aggresive (two things, can I have two wishes?), this team has personalities that would readily step in and assume complimentary roles. Terry and Howard certainly.

This team appeared to fragment during this playoff run, and we saw them deteriorate in the floor. Yes, there were flashes that we hated to waste; but when you have instability with your best player, ultimately you won't go very far.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Dirk is still very young, and I see him being the best player in the league in a couple years from now. He probably has the most offensive weapons in the leagues. Can take you to the rim, and can shoot the lights out of you. He needs to get a little older and then we'll see what's true about Dirk.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> I think avery is trying too hard to turn him itno a conventional Tim Duncan type of big man.


I mentioned this a couple weeks ago. He is trying to turn Dirk into a Tim Duncan and it wasn't working. Good point 



> Dirk has the talent. But it needs tweaking. He stands around the 3 point line too much. Alot of the time if his shot isn't falling, he isn't do anything right. He yells, and calls out people. Basically embarassing them, yet he is playing just as bad, if not worse than they are. He needs to get mentally stronger, and work on getting inside more. He also needs to let the fact that his shot isn't falling not kill him.


another good point which is why we need another option since Finley is not anymore. We do not have a good offense at all. Sure we scored alot but too many isos and one on one ball and no team ball was disturbing. We honestly need a point guard.Hopefully Harris can step it up on that end. We also need another leader on this team. To take control of the offense. We have no passers on this team just a bunch of shooters.


----------

